# شرح برنامج Civil 3d 2013 كامل للمهندس هشام فوزى ملف واحد مقسم لثلاث روابط على Mediafire



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أقدم لكم اخوانى الدورة الاكثر من رائعه 
لشرح برنامج Civil 3D 2013 فيديو 
للمهندس المتميز هشام فوزى 
ملف واحد مضغوط ومقسم لثلاث روابط فقط على الميديا فاير 


روابط التحميل 

الجزء الاول 

الجزء الثانى 

الجزء الثالث



مع اطيب التمنيات منى لكم 
مهندس : خالد أحمد عبدالكريم 
​


----------



## garary (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (9 نوفمبر 2012)

نامل اعادة الرفع على روابط اخرى


----------



## medo_zon (10 نوفمبر 2012)

رجاء الرفع على رابط اخر


----------



## فريد عوني (10 نوفمبر 2012)

يرجى الرفع على رابط اخر


----------



## احمد هشام مروان (10 نوفمبر 2012)

يرجى الرفع على رابط اخر​


----------



## AHMAD KLZIA (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الابط كالعادة لايعمل


----------



## فه رهاد (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن على رابط اخر


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ياجماعه الروابط شغاله وزى الفل 
واتحملت كتير كمان


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

روابط جديدة ياجماعه وعلى الميديا فاير برضو 

11111111111


22222222222


33333333333

لو فى اى مشاكل فى التحميل ارجو ابلاغى للرفع على سيرفر اخر
​


----------



## eng.ali fikry (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الروابط مش شغاله الموضق بيطلب مننا الاشتراك لو سمحت تعمل الاجزء على 5 علشان احنا بنحمل فري
ومشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (11 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## fhamm (12 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن على رابط اخر لو سمحت هذه والسايقة لا تعمل ومحذوفة
شاكرين لكم مجهودكم


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم .. اخي الكريم بارك الله بك الرابط الثالث لا يعمل الرجاء اعادة الرفع*

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم الرابط الثالث لا يعمل ارجو الرفع مره ثانية
[/quote]


----------



## fhamm (13 نوفمبر 2012)

The file you attempted to download is an archive that is part of a set of archives.
ما رايك اخي العزيز


----------



## حماده السامولي (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور علي مجهودك وبرجاء اعادة الرفع علي سيرفر اخر


----------



## moheb77 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يا باشمهندس مع رجاء إعادة الرفع على سيرفر آخر


----------



## محمدعثمان بوشي (2 يناير 2013)

مشكور\


----------



## قانه 2 (3 يناير 2013)

مشكور على المجهود ولكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## محمدين علي (4 يناير 2013)

ممكن علي 4shara لانه بتظهر رسالة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=85220&d=1352641776


----------



## workhard207 (4 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته
للعلم الروابط لا تعمل
برجاء رفعها علي موقع اخر


----------



## civilengo123 (28 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير مهندسنا الكريم 
فى مشكله فى الرابط الاول


----------



## سيدمحمدين (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## 25290 (13 مارس 2013)

الروابط مو شغااااااااااااااله


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (13 مارس 2013)

الروابط مو شغااااااااااااااله


----------



## ahmed 2009 (14 مارس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل​


----------



## mustafa20099 (15 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك اخي العزيز
الرجاء اعاده رفع الروابط على سيرفر اخر
واعذرني على الازعاج ولك مني اجمل تحيه


----------



## abedodeh (16 مارس 2013)

ربنا يجزيك كل الخير ويا ريت باشمهندس ترفعها على على ال 4share وشكرا


----------



## اسلام ابوزيد (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن طريقة عمل STRETCH للقطاعات العرضيه فى برنامج civil لأن القطاع بيظهر بحجمه الطبيعى فبيظهر صغير جدا ياريت يا جماعه حل وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## engineer (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

